# comment nettoyer le lecteur d'un Imac G3



## dakar (22 Octobre 2009)

bonjour, j'ai donné il y a trois ans mon  Imac G3 Graphite 600  à ma soeur, qui a appris avec  à se servir d'un ordinateur ! et de Panther aussi...
Jusqu'à présent il marche toujours fort bien ! c'est un sacré matériel, quand même...c'est un iMac rond et bleu,  de juin 2002.
Mais voilà qu' à force d' insérer des CD dans la fente sur la face avant, le lecteur ne veut plus fonctionner ; je pense qu'il doit y avoir soit de la poussière dedans, soit des bribes de cette espèce de fourrure qui entoure l'entrée du lecteur.  A moins qu'il ne soit devenu  HS... ! 
Question : quelqu'un pourrait-il me dire comment  faire pour ouvrir le Mac, et nettoyer le lecteur ? si c'est faisable... 
Merci !


----------



## Pascal 77 (22 Octobre 2009)

Le plus simple reste de souffler dedans par la fente au moyen d'une bombe d'air sec !

Pour la "fourrure"D), il arrive parfois qu'un CD en entraine une bande avec lui, elle se coince alors dans le fond, empêchant le CD d'atteindre sa position de lecture, ça m'est arrivé sur un iBook. Dans ce cas, faut ouvrir le Mac, sortir le lecteur, puis ouvrir le lecteur pour sortir la chose, pas simple si tu n'es pas familiarisé avec ce genre de démontage. Dans ce cas, un graveur externe Fw400 serait peut-être une solution plus simple !

En tout état de cause, les iMac, dans leur aspect "matériel", ne relèvent pas de "Classic Mac, il y a un forum pour les Mac de bureau pourvus de PPC G3/4/5, ici, on ne dépasse pas le 604ev. On déménage.


----------



## dakar (24 Octobre 2009)

Pascal 77, merci pour la réponse, qui ne m'aide pas...!
j'ai éliminé l'idée de la bombe because comme elle souffle de l'air DANS le lecteur, elle risque de faire partir les brides de tissu éventuels dans tout l'intérieur de l'Imac... idem s'il y a de la poussière qui bloque le lecteur...
Donc comme avec un aspi je ne peux pas rentrer dans la machine... (!), il ne me reste comme solution que de soulever la coque bleue et de regarder  à l'intérieur pour faire le nettoyage, ce que je peux certainement faire...
 ma question était : comment ouvrir le capot ???? pour accéder à l'intérieur.


----------



## Pascal 77 (24 Octobre 2009)

dakar a dit:


> j'ai éliminé l'idée de la bombe because comme elle souffle de l'air DANS le lecteur, elle risque de faire partir les brides de tissu éventuels dans tout l'intérieur de l'Imac... idem s'il y a de la poussière qui bloque le lecteur...



Pas du tout, de ce point de vue, le lecteur est étanche vis à vis du reste de l'intérieur du Mac, l'air soufflé au milieu de la fente ressort, pour l'essentiel par ses côtés, le lecteur est complètement fermé côté interne !

Par ailleurs, ouvrir le Mac ne t'avancera pas, c'est le lecteur qu'il faudrait ouvrir, une fois sorti du Mac, et là, c'est opération à haut risque !


----------



## patrick jean-jacques (25 Octobre 2009)

1/ démontage:
*http://www.sterpin.net/imacslotin.htm*
voilà, c'est là que j'ai appris l'art du démontage des Imac G3
ensuite achat lecteur :
2/
*http://informatique-pda.shop.ebay.fr/*
ou P.A ici même et ailleurs,
bonne chance,
Patrick JJ


----------



## dakar (26 Octobre 2009)

merci à tous les deux ; je vais donc essayer le coup de la bombe !! 
j'ai regardé le démontage du iMac, et aussi une video, mais on ne dit pas comment ouvrir le lecteur... donc, ça me fait peur, et je n'essairai pas !!


----------



## Pascal 77 (26 Octobre 2009)

dakar a dit:


> merci à tous les deux ; je vais donc essayer le coup de la bombe !!
> j'ai regardé le démontage du iMac, et aussi une video, mais on ne dit pas comment ouvrir le lecteur... donc, ça me fait peur, et je n'essairai pas !!



D'autant que une fois ouvert, il faut le refermer sans rien abîmer dedans, c'est faisable, mais faut pas se planter. Pour te consoler, la doc SAV d'Apple ne dit pas non plus comment faire ça, eux, ils n'ouvrent pas, ils changent !


----------



## Invité (26 Octobre 2009)

Pour info, j'ai ouvert deux graveurs (1 3,5" et 1 2,5") qui présentaient des dysfonctionnements.
Aucun d'eux n'a survécu ! :mouais:

Je ne suis peut être pas tech classe A+, mais je ne suis pas nul non plus


----------



## Pascal 77 (27 Octobre 2009)

Invité a dit:


> Pour info, j'ai ouvert deux graveurs (1 3,5" et 1 2,5")



Un graveur 3,5, et un 2,5  tu plies le CD en deux ou en trois pour le rentrer dedans ? :affraid: T'aurais pas des photos ? Non, je dis ça, parce que moi, je n'en ai jamais vu, tous ceux qui me sont passés entre les mains (à tiroir ou mange disques, les gros de machines de bureaux, ou les "thin" pour portables, ben, c'étaient tous des 5,25"


----------



## Invité (27 Octobre 2009)

Gargl Je confonds épaisseur et largeur !!! :rose: 

Effectivement pas classe A


----------



## patrick jean-jacques (27 Octobre 2009)

Inutile !
vaut mieux le changer, 
c'est dans ce but que j'ai posté mon message précédant,
Patrick  JJ


----------



## claude72 (27 Octobre 2009)

Invité a dit:


> Gargl Je confonds épaisseur et largeur !!! :rose:


Bon, je ne voudrais pas en rajouter , mais le graveur standard de base, hauteur normale, à tiroir, fait 4 cm d'épaisseur, soit 1,5 inch...

... alors 3,5 inches (ou même 2,5) d'épaisseur, ça commence à faire un gros graveur de CD... c'esdt peut-être un modèle spécial de course, à double-plateaux, pour les CD double couche  ... (on aura vraiment tout vu dans cette rubrique )


----------



## Invité (27 Octobre 2009)

Ah, un deuxième. Ca manquait !!!


----------

